# Visit talented Vietnamese aquascapers from D.N.A studio



## AnhBui (5 Sep 2019)

I am not writing too much in this thread. But trust me they are among most talented Vietnamese aquascapers.

Also in this visit I am again seeing the root of nature and Zen from their works.

Take a chance to go there if you are planning to visit this country. You won’t be disappointed.

Their location


https://goo.gl/maps/9zvb8sHb9hukGiETA

Last but not least my vlog


----------



## AnhBui (6 Sep 2019)

These folks don't really spend too much time to advertise their works like other professional aquascapers. I would say they prefer to work and meet directly in person rather communicate online. Below are some of their works.

Hardscape






Matured aquarium





Simplicity


----------

